# Reich Water pump



## harley695 (Jul 30, 2006)

Just enjoying the sunshine near Strasbourg,the site we re on at Obernai has just installed wifi which is free!!.
We have a niessman and bishchoff arto 69g(part of the Hymer group),not that this matters especially! Our water pump expired last week,its was Reich 18 litres a minute model and I thought I had secured a replacement model (Italian make, 40 euros) ) from a dealer in Metz.
Pump is marked 20 litres per minute but does not appear to be up to the job.The flow rate is less than the previous Reich pump and you have to wait for the water to appear at the tap or toilet.I dont think we have any air locks.
Am I right in thinking that the pump is probably not able to cope and I might as well order a new Reich pump when I reurn to England?Many thanks in anticipation.Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have you put wires on the right way. I am sure it work both ways but one gives more pressure than the other.

Johnny F


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I think you may need a 12v SUBMERSIBLE TANDEM WATER PUMP

Have a look at this one.
http://www.towsure.com/product/13458-Reich_19Ltr_Twin_Sub_Pump


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Just a comment.....the actual flowrate alone isn't the full story to performance. The 'head' is the critical measure.
Two pumps rated at say 20 LPM. One has a head of 3 meters and the other has a head of 1 meter.... means that the second pump will give little or no flow at tap level.

'Granny sucking eggs' comes to mind....hope it isn't taken that way :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

harley695 said:


> Just enjoying the sunshine near Strasbourg,the site we re on at Obernai has just installed wifi which is free!!.
> We have a niessman and bishchoff arto 69g(part of the Hymer group),not that this matters especially! Our water pump expired last week,its was Reich 18 litres a minute model and I thought I had secured a replacement model (Italian make, 40 euros) ) from a dealer in Metz.
> Pump is marked 20 litres per minute but does not appear to be up to the job.The flow rate is less than the previous Reich pump and you have to wait for the water to appear at the tap or toilet.I dont think we have any air locks.
> Am I right in thinking that the pump is probably not able to cope and I might as well order a new Reich pump when I reurn to England?Many thanks in anticipation.Bob


Hi Harley 695,

Both Johnny (Mangothemadmonk) and Roy (Takeaflight) are correct in their posts, as is EJB with his "hydraulics" input. :wink:

Our E690 is much the same spec as your Arto 69G. We have had to replace the pump, which is the one that Roy refers to. The shaft between the impeller and the motor snapped.

I saw these pumps on the shelf at Duerwangs (Hymer) in Dortmund if you are passing that way, or any other Hymer/Movera accessory outlet.

If you connect it the wrong way, there is not enough pressure to pump water around the toilet bowl. Connected the other way round, there is good pressure to all outlets.

We got ours from Camper UK at Lincoln.

Hope this helps,

Jock.


----------



## harley695 (Jul 30, 2006)

Many thanks for your very useful comments.
I m sure the connections are correct(?) ie brown to brown and blue to blue.I take the point about the head of water.I think my best bet is to leave well alone until I get home and can play about with the security of knowing I can pick up another pump.
I m sure our old pump also had a broken shaft as it made the correct noises but the impellor did not move!
Thanks again.Bob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

harley695 said:


> Many thanks for your very useful comments.
> I m sure the connections are correct(?) ie brown to brown and blue to blue.I take the point about the head of water.I think my best bet is to leave well alone until I get home and can play about with the security of knowing I can pick up another pump.
> I m sure our old pump also had a broken shaft as it made the correct noises but the impellor did not move!
> Thanks again.Bob


Believe it or not Bob, brown to brown and blue to blue, isn't always the case. I am speaking from experience, as these pumps will operate in both configurations, albeit better in one of them. My old one had to be connected the opposite way round, to get the desired result.

Try disconnecting the wires at the spade connector nearest the pump, then open the nearest tap, and reconnect the wires the opposite way round to see the pressure difference for yourself. The pump will also sound like it is working better. If there is a problem with an electrical short in the 12 volt circuit, the pump fuse (10 amp I think) will blow. 
I think that you will be surprised at the difference in pressure.

Jock.


----------

